# Coupler heights



## Rondar (11 mo ago)

Hello new to the hobby so be nice. I have my first HO locomotive an Intermountain Canadian National six axle. The couplers on it are about half a coupler higher than on the rolling stock. I know a few that have Kadee couplers. And the others I'm not sure because I bought them secondhand. What do I need to do to get the loco couplers lower (if possible)? Or raise the rolling stock?


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I can't tell you how to fix it, but I know it sucks when manufacturers can't stick to published standards.


----------



## DonW (Mar 25, 2012)

First thing I would do is get a Kadee coupler test guage so that you can set everything to a proper standard. Once you know what is not to proper height you then know what Kadee to get to make it right (they make couplers that will drop or raise height).


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I second the idea of the height gauge….!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

That Kadee gauge will show you at what
level the coupler should be mounted. And
it may show that you have an
extreme vertical mismatch situation. You may
need a coupler with the coupler with the
knuckle over or under set.
Kadee has these. Check
their website. 

Don


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

Get a Kadee coupler height gauge.
I recommend their *number 206.*

Here's my _"quick and dirty"_ way to do it without a gauge:

works for Kadee couplers (may or may not for others)
take a short piece of sectional track, about 9-12" long
put the car you need to check onto it
take a plastic credit card
if the edge of the card fits under the coupler "curly-cue", it's probably ok.

If the coupler (as checked) seems 'way "too high" or "too low", BE AWARE that Kadee sells couplers with the coupler head "offset" either higher or lower to compensate. They work really well.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

J.Albert1949 said:


> Get a Kadee coupler height gauge.
> I recommend their *number 206.*
> 
> Here's my _"quick and dirty"_ way to do it without a gauge:
> ...


That checks the trip pin height, but how do you confirm that the coupler head itself is at the proper height (which is the OP's issue) using this method? I've had dozens of cases where the coupler head was at the correct height, but the trip pin was too low. You fix that by bending the trip pin up (or cutting it off entirely).


----------



## Thelic (Jan 10, 2018)

Get a coupler height gauge. Well worth the investment. Critical if you have grade changes on your layout as this is when they slip apart. Not great to watch an entire train of rolling stock careen down a when they disconnect from the loco as it crests the hill.

Trip pins are the final step of adjustment and should not be used as the gauge!

I’m in N scale and have replaced all my loco couplers. The Kato motors and mechanisms are fantastic…their couplers not so much. I have a small assortment of different offset height couplers to fix anything I find out of standard.

Keep in mind it may be your rolling stock that is out, not the loco! In that case you could create an adapter car and slowly work your way through the rolling stock over time.


----------

